# Anyone Bought Guppies From Ray



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone here has bought guppies from Ray (416-878-2122)? He advertises a lot on Kijiji "Show Guppies Red Mosaic Big ears other strain from thailand....."

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-fish/city-o...her-strain-from-thailand/1500715595?undefined


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

*Ray Is A Scamer!*

Just as I suspected. I received several PM's telling me this guy, Ray, is a scamer. He sells sick and deformed fish, and he cannot even tell the difference between a healthy baby guppy and a belly-slider! BUYER BEWARE!


----------

